# Preparing Fumidil B* Correctly??



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

i went and got a copy of the directions thinking they were had to be different because I mix it differently.
the directions say best prepared at a concentration fo 24mg fumagillin base per litre of syrup. usually a 2:1 syrup. fumagilin=b may be dissolved in water or syrup at room temperature. for best results, heat the required amount of water to 35-50c then remove the heat source and add the fumedil and then the surgar in that order.

I translate the 50c to about 110 degrees water there abouts, Fumadil breaks down around 110 degrees (farenhite) if I remember but they don't have on label anymore.

I mix using the method originally recommended with the old label, I put in hot tap water, at my house around 120 degrees (farenhite), mix in one to one sugar for the spring, which lowers the temp below the 110 degrees, then mix in the fumidl, the new variety mixes in alot better than the old variety.

seems to work for me, but you wouldn't know unless you have them tested.

hope this helps as now I'm confused.

mike


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

26 pints is 3 1/4 gallons. I just make up three gallons of syrup, split the Fumidil between them, and give it to the bees. I don't see what difference the quarter gallon makes. Since heating water on the allotment is a bit awkward, I use light syrup made up cold.


----------

